# I did something Wrong



## 95SE (May 27, 2004)

Well I decided to Hook up my sub to the Stock deck in my car....This was tricky trying to find a place to put the remote wire. Soo we finished it off and in the process of install i blew my power wire fuse. The weird thing is that the Sub WORKED with out the power wire. Also when the key was turned off the heater controls still would work.. haha opps.. The funny part is that to get the heater controls not to work when the key was turned off 
I had to disconnect the power wire from the battery.. confused? cause I sure am! :fluffy: :loser:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like you added power to a non ignition controlled circuit. in other words, you gave that circuit full time power when it should have only had power with the key on. go back and check all of your connections again.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

the easiest way to run a remote wire for a stock deck is to take a length of speaker wire. Put one wire in the power on the amp, one wire in the "remote turn on" in the amp and then run it to a switch (any switch at a electrical or auto store) and wire it into there (I like the lighted switches where you just have to run a ground so you know when its on and when its not). It'll take a second to know whether or not you switched the wires so that when the switch is on your amp is on so its pretty quick and painless. As for the other wiring.... I'd say try to put it back the way you found it  good luck


----------

